# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Игра для зрителей

## rude_nata

Уважаемые форумчане, Тамады и Тамадеи, а также их Тамадята! Помогите в очень щепитильном вопросе. Грядет конкурс на лучшего педагога-организатора и нужно в одном из конкурсов провести игру со зрителями. Подскажите что-то не избитое, но убойное.

----------


## ruslava

ПРИЗ-СЮРПРИЗ

Ведущий: Итак, мы начинаем игру. Знаете, о чем в ней пойдет речь? Догадайтесь по начальным буквам произнесенных мною слов. Итак, мы поговорим о приятном, радостном, искушающем, заманчивом – то есть о… Правильно, о призе. Мы будем их разыгрывать.
Прежде, чем мы приступим к розыгрышу призов, отгадайте слово.

Ведущий берет в руки поднос, на котором лежит 4 ярких колпака.

Таинственное слово.

Ведущий: Отгадываем первую букву.
В общем, как здесь не хитри,
Напоминает буква цифру три. (З)

Ведущий поднимет первый колпак, под которым находится второй, чуть поменьше. На нем изображена буква З.

Ведущий: Следующий вопрос очень простой.
Что находится между Уфой и Москвой? (Буква И)

Ведущий открывает второй колпак, то есть букву И.

Ведущий: Эта буква – акробат,
Вверх ногами – мягкий знак. (Р)

Ведущий открывает третий колпак – букву Р.

Ведущий: Если эту букву повторю сто раз,
В тот же миг остановит она нас. (П - стоп)

Ведущий открывает последнюю букву – П.

Ведущий: Слово странное, с вами согласен. Давайте переставим буквы, и все станет ясно.

Ведущий переставляет колпаки так, чтобы получилось слово «Приз».

Призовой аукцион.

Ведущий: У нас получилось слово «приз». И я объявляю «призовой» аукцион: вам нужно назвать слова, в которых встречается слово «приз». Например, «сюрприз». Продолжаем.

Ведущий проводит аукцион, победитель которого награждается сувениром. Варианты: каприз, призма, призыв, призвание, признак, призывник, реприза и другие.

Буква П

Ведущий: Игра продолжается. Под каждым из этих колпаков находится приз, название которого начинается на букву, обозначенную колпаком. Итак, разыгрывается первый лот, то есть буква П.
Подсказка: под этим колпаком находится деталь одежды, раньше их носили только богатые джентльмены и элегантные леди, теперь ими пользуемся мы все. (Перчатки)

Отгадавшему ведущий дарит обыкновенные резиновые медицинские перчатки.

Буква Р

Ведущий: Разыгрывается второй лот – буква Р. 
Подсказка: красная девица сидит в темнице, а коса на улице. Но это не морковь. (Редиска)

Отгадавшему ведущий дарит пакетик с семенами редиски.

Буква И

Ведущий: Разыгрывается следующий лот – буква И.
Подсказка: под колпаком находится то, без чего не обходится новогодняя елка. (Игрушка)

Отгадавшему ведущий дарит новогоднюю елочную игрушку.

Буква З

Ведущий: И последний лот – буква З.
Подсказка: под колпаком находится портрет самого красивого человека.
(Зеркало)

Отгадавшему ведущий дарит зеркало.

Суперприз.

Ведущий: А сейчас разыгрывается главный приз нашей игры, который находится здесь.

Ведущий берет в руки большую красочную коробку. Красиво перевязанную бантом.

Ведущий: Суперприз будет разыгран следующим образом: я передаю коробку в зал, вы передаете ее из рук в руки. Все это время будет звучать музыка. Как только музыка остановится, тот, у кого в руках окажется коробка, ее распаковывает и...

Звучит музыка, коробка передается из рук в руки, музыка смолкает, тот, у кого в этот момент коробка, распаковывает ее и достает оттуда коробку меньшего размера. Вновь звучит музыка, вновь коробка по кругу... Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока у кого-то в руках не окажется совсем маленькая коробочка; в ней находится суперприз – ключи на красивом брелоке.

Ведущий: Я поздравляю Вас, Вы стали обладателем главного приза, Вы выиграли ключи от машины. От какой? Не знаю, к какой подойдут.
Благодарю всех за игру. Желаю удачи всегда, везде и во всем!"


Это было сохранено в компе на всякий случай. Может пригодится, посмотри!

----------

olg.artemova2010 (24.12.2018)

----------


## rude_nata

*ruslava*,
 Супер, спасибо!
Дорогие! Жду еще варианты.

----------


## Орбита

Можно предложить вот такую игру:
Делишь зал на три команды. Как? Бросаешь им со сцены цветные шары. Например, красные, синие и зеленые. Вот образовались команды из поймавших шарики. Пусть сидят в зале, не обязательно выходить на сцену. Даешь задание: по сигналу ( взмах твоей руки) команды начинают петь песни, где встречается их цвет. По очереди, типа аукциона. Например, поют "Красные": "Калина красная, калина вызрела..." (1 куплет достаточно или 2 строчки). Поют "Зеленые": "Ах, почесу, почему, почему был светофор зеленый?." Поют "Синие": "Синий, синий иней..." И так далее. Игра идет, пока не останется одна команда, ктр. знает больше песен на свой цвет.

----------

Ирина Ивановна (17.07.2021)

----------


## rude_nata

И тебе спасибо!

----------


## optimistka17

> Бросаешь им со сцены цветные шары. Например, красные, синие и зеленые. Вот образовались команды из поймавших шарики. Пусть сидят в зале, не обязательно выходить на сцену. Даешь задание: по сигналу ( взмах твоей руки) команды начинают петь песни, где встречается их цвет. По очереди, типа аукциона.


Решила тему приподнять, так как тема цвета у нас последнее время дискутировалась...

----------


## Рустэм

Могу посоветовать сказку я её написал очень давно но за то она   проходит на ура
гости выходят ,ничего не говорят просто обыггывают твой текст

Сказка «Муха - муха Цекатуха»

Действующие липа: муха, копейка, самовар, козявка, таракан, бабочка, комар батыр, паук бабай.
Бурун бурун зоманда жила-была муха кызым. Муха кызым бигряк матур кызым, муха кызым комната получил :азык тулек ките покупать продукты на новоселье ге. Муха кызым идет, песня ерлый , айбет ерлый.матур ерлый. Обоу инекеем, астага фирула абау карале окща^ай матур окща^алтын окща^подошла муха кызымдцей окща нищей окща, мой окща. Взяла муха кызым окща и базарга китте покупать щайник тефаль. Купила щайник тефаль и домой китте а по дороге дай кунак щекра. Эй бабочка лар, козявка лар,таракан ларжиль киль, киль Мя пищенье .мя варенье мя.сикя конфеткам разна.м аи тамыхе конфетка) аи тямне пещеиье аи матур хозяйка муха кызы. Вдруг откуда не возьмись паук бабай киля,ага мин синя ератам-мия синя эпитем
Кит кит паук бабай мин девощка.а паук бабай не слышит муха кызым лижит (я сказал лижит).
На крик мухи кызым выскощил комар батар,муха кызым хазар хазар(и тут нащалась настоящая башкирская драка. Достал комар батыр свой курай и айда инде дубасить паук бабай. Испугался паук бабай палка курай комара батыра и айда кощкора ой ой кортлык шотлык тугель и прощь побежал.
А комар батыр и муха кызым в загс китте }а щерез девять месяцев родились у мухи дощка назвали ЦеЦе и сын батыр назвали Овод Муха кызым и комар батыр устроили зур сабантуй в шесть болалар.
На этом сказка бите. Занавес.:wink:
Удачи !

----------

sergmerzl (20.03.2016)

----------


## Саня Кэп

Не знаю, что считается "не избитым"? Знаю много игр с залом, особенно хорошо идут "игры - куричалки". Одна из них - "Собрались здесь все друзья": ведущий говорит одну строчку, зал повторяет и выполняет то, о чём говорит ведущий.
Собрались зсь все друзья
Он, она, они и я
Улыбнись тому кто справа (улыбаются)
Улыбнись тому кто слева
Собрались здесь все друзья,
он, она, они и я
обними того кто справа(выполняют)
обними, того кто слева
Повтор 1-х двух строк
Напугай того кто справа и т. д.
Мы одна компания! 
Выполнений команд может быть любое.

----------


## Donald

> Бурун бурун зоманда жила-была муха кызым. Муха кызым бигряк матур кызым, муха кызым комната получил :азык тулек ките покупать продукты на новоселье ге. Муха кызым идет, песня ерлый , айбет ерлый.матур ерлый. Обоу инекеем, астага фирула абау карале окща^ай матур окща^алтын окща^подошла муха кызымдцей окща нищей окща, мой окща. Взяла муха кызым окща и базарга китте покупать щайник тефаль. Купила щайник тефаль и домой китте а по дороге дай кунак щекра.


Спасибо, брат! Порадовал!!!   :Ok:   :Vah:

----------


## ArtVit

А есть у кого нибудь что-то связанное с именами? 
Например:
Петя, Толик и Борис - резво крикни слово "траляля" (это я к примеру)

----------


## MuzSan

[QUOTE=Рустэм;1680661]Могу посоветовать сказку я её написал очень давно но за то она   проходит на ура
гости выходят ,ничего не говорят просто обыггывают твой текст

Сказка «Муха - муха Цекатуха»

Ай да молудис, бик-бик якшы. Минь тебя кунакка пожалуй чакырам.

----------


## Pugachiha

> А есть у кого нибудь что-то связанное с именами? 
> Например:
> Петя, Толик и Борис - резво крикни слово "траляля" (это я к примеру)


Классная идея! Мне понравилось и вот чего у меня получилось:

Петя, Толик и Борис - резво крикни слово "бис!"
Ани, Лены и Танюшки - громко хлопайте в ладошки.
Саши, Коли и Максимы - улыбнитесь всем красиво.
Вики, Люды и Маринки - встаньте прямо, как картинки.
Серёжки и Дениски - мяукните как киски.

А дальше у меня имена закончились:frown:

----------

Екатерина Новикова (14.01.2020)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ани, Лены и Танюшки - громко хлопайте в ладошки.


я бы для рифмы сделала бы 
Ани,Лены и Антошки-громко хлопайте в ладошки

*Pugachiha*,
 а что б Тань не обидеть:
Насти, Кати и Танюшки-поднимайте выше ( или Ваши) кружки!

Димы, Вовчики и Кости-приглашайте-ка нас в гости...
Мишы,Гены и Андреи - зарычите поскорее

----------


## Pugachiha

> я бы для рифмы сделала бы 
> Ани,Лены и Антошки-громко хлопайте в ладошки


Тоже прикольненько, только мне кажется, всё-таки должно быть разделение на девочек и мальчиков. Хотя, конечно, это не принципиально.




> Насти, Кати и Танюшки-поднимайте выше ( или Ваши) кружки!


Поднимайте выше НОЖКИ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

Думала, где бы этим поделиться, решила - в этой теме. Я очень люблю эстрадных артистов, у которых можно позаимствовать что-то для себя. Арлазоров, Смирнов, Ветров - не гнушаюсь брать у них репризы. Лучший конферанс - тщательно подготовленный. Я не ошиблась, темы конферанса нет в форуме?
Смирнов показал заставочку, я под себя её адаптировала. Универсальна, подойдёт и к юбилею, и к свадьбе. Юбилейный вариант.

Какой праздник без песен! (Терпеть не могу, честно говоря, когда поют на свадьбах). И нам нужно провести распевку. Значит, вспомним гамму. Первая нота?  Все: До.
ДОбрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
Ре. РЭдкая удача, что все здесь сегодня собрались.
Ми. МИ рады поздравить юбиляра с такой замечательной датой! (с грузинским акцентом)
Фа. ФАнтастический праздник устроил Михаил Семёнович для своих гостей.
Соль. СОЛЬные тосты приветствуются наравне с коллективными.
Ля. ЛЯпота, как говорил известный персонаж из фильма, на душе виновника торжества!
Си. СИльно хочется пожелать вам всего лучшего и подарить вам эти бурные аплодисменты!

----------

Линдстедт (13.04.2019)

----------


## LILY2709

> Сказка «Муха - муха Цекатуха»


Спасибо Рустэм!!! Сказка просто супер... Обязательно попробую провести.. :Ok:

----------


## LILY2709

Может кому то пригодится  такая  застольная фишка:
Просите гостей загадать число от 2 до9, умножить это число на 9, получившееся число сложить, затем отнять  4. (у всех получится цифра 5) Просите найти пятую букву в алфавите и просите спеть   ноту на эту букву.  Гости поют ДО. А вы говорите: "Наша страна не только пьет, но и душевно поет. :Aga:

----------


## KLAVA

Привет! а я вот и концовочку придумала :Vah: 
"Гали,вали и Ларисы-помашите году крысы!
Всех имен не перечесть,
Выпьем гости,в Вашу честь!:smile:

----------


## Tatjana

Мне понравилось, вот я собрала вместе и досочиняла.:rolleyes:

Петя, Толик и Борис - резво крикни слово "бис!"
Ани, Лены и Танюшки – поднимайте выше кружки!
Вовы, Димы и Антошки – громко хлопайте в ладошки
Гали, Вали, Любы, Оли – помашите ручкой что-ли! 
Саши, Коли и Максимы - улыбнитесь всем красиво.
Вики, Люды и Маринки - встаньте прямо, как картинки.
Серёжки и Дениски - мяукните как киски.
Кристины, Кати, Жени – кричите «С днём рожденья!»
Мишы, Гены и Андреи – зарычите поскорее!
Ларисы, Наташи, Светы – всем свои передайте приветы!
Лёши, Васи и Валеры – кто покажется нам первым?
Насти, Веры, Даши – вверх поднимайте РЮМАШИ!
Вити, Славы, Вани – не парьтесь! Вы же не в бане!
Люды, Лиды, Лизы, Иры – покажите взгляд Багиры!
Всех имён не перечесть – выпьем, гости, в вашу честь!

----------


## Леночка Цветкова

Здравствуйте, первый раз на форуме, :Aga:  есть стихи из сценариев Опариной посвященные именам, датам, профессиям, если интересует могу отправить. В свою очередь прошу помощи, надо написать сценарий на тему "Колдовская любовь" концерт клуба спортивного бального танца который будет проходить в пятницу 13, как всегда бюджет практически нулевой... :rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

> Сказка «Муха - муха Цекатуха»


Вай молодец! Ничего не понял но хохоталл до упаду! Один замечаний, мух тот простой бил, не из ЦеКа. И звали тот мух у Чуковского ЦОкотуха... извини брат если твой мух совсем большой начальник....

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Спасибо всем!!!!!!!Я в восторге. Если бы знала раньше, что здесь столько нового и прикольного, то таких дел бы наворотила. А пока только хлопаю глазами и жалею. что раньше здесь не была. СПАСИБО!!

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Мне понравилось, вот я собрала вместе и досочиняла.:rolleyes:
> 
> Петя, Толик и Борис - резво крикни слово "бис!"
> Ани, Лены и Танюшки – поднимайте выше кружки!
> Вовы, Димы и Антошки – громко хлопайте в ладошки
> Гали, Вали, Любы, Оли – помашите ручкой что-ли! 
> Саши, Коли и Максимы - улыбнитесь всем красиво.
> Вики, Люды и Маринки - встаньте прямо, как картинки.
> Серёжки и Дениски - мяукните как киски.
> ...


:
мое имя как всегда находится в "всех имен не перечесть":frown:

----------


## KAlinchik

> мое имя как всегда находится в "всех имен не перечесть


Ритуль, подвинься! Я в твоих рядах...

----------


## свадьба

*KAlinchik
Не Подарочек*

Ой, а мне повезло, про меня есть, может  и ваши имена досочиняют, у нас же на форуме есть добрые и отзывчивые, а вообще прикольно было бы посмотреть, если бы все имена озвучили. На сколько бы большое знакомство было?:rolleyes:

----------


## Анатольевна

> мое имя как всегда находится в "всех имен не перечесть"





> Ритуль, подвинься! Я в твоих рядах...


Ну что, девчёнки, сообразим на троих??? :Pivo: Стройными рядами...
А там, может, ещё кто подтянется...:wink:

----------


## olgaring

Любы , Риты и Алины---- выглядят как балерины ,
А прекрасная Инесса---- поглядите----как принцесса!!!!

----------


## lezi

А Ритульки и Алинки нам станцуют под Малинки.

А Инесса высший класс

Спляшет Барыню сейчас.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Спасибо, развеселили. А есть тема про имена?? Я тут про своё  несколько хвалебных стихотворений знаю... :Oj:

----------


## Irisska

> ПРИЗ-СЮРПРИЗ


Классная игра.

----------


## dushca kompanii

А вот еще игра со зрителями или с гостями

Ведущий:Чтоб ваши имена узнать, 
буду буквы называть.
чьё имя с этой буквы,
поднимите быстро руку.

Начинает буква А
зрители чьи имена начинаются с буквы А ,поднимают руки встают и представляются.

Ведущий:Спасибо, продолжает буква Б...

В этом же порядке игра продолжается пока все присутствующие не представятся.


А вот еще одна игра с гостями


На дворе был юбилей,
Собирал своих гостей.
Много много много нас,
Встанут Ванечки сейчас.

У нас сегодня юбилей,
Поднимайтесь ка скорей,
Много много много нас,
Пляшут Светочки сейчас.

У (ИМЯ) -юбилей,
Где то слышится налей.
Много много много нас
Пьют Верунчики сейчас.

Вы пришли на юбилей
Гостей нету веселей.
Много много много нас,
Хохочут Ниночки сейчас

Здесь не свадьба, юбилей
Нужно выпить за друзей,
Много много много нас
Пейте Санечки сейчас.

Как следует отметим юбилей,
Иди ка в пляс и не робей
Много много много нас
Потанцуйте Бори щас.

Продолжаем юбилей,
Стало здесь по веселей.
Мого много много нас
Вовки крякают сейчас.

Это что за юбилей,
Поцелуев нет гостей,
Много много много нас,
Целуются Даши сейчас.

Какой веселый юбилей,
Кто же выпьет здесь быстрей,
Много много много нас
Пьют Сереженьки сейчас.

На дворе шел юбилей,
Собирал своих гостей,
Много много много нас
Танцуют все все все сейчас!

----------


## Ольга Гараева

Рустэм  рахмат за сказку

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Очень люблю озвучку за столом
Нашла в интернете, немного обработала и вот что получилось:

*Один день из жизни некоторых жизненно-важных органов!*
Разделить по столам или по группам
Глаза: - Ой, какие звездочки.
Мозг: - Тебе не привыкать.
Ноги; - А у нас шнурок развязался.
Желудок: - Ой хорошо-то как.
Мочевой пузырь: - Или сейчас или никогда.
Вестибулярный аппарат: - Бывааали дни веселые...
Шишка на лбу: - Здорово мужики.
Позвоночник: - 5.4.3.2.1 поехали!
Рот: Земля в иллюминаторе...
А сейчас Анатомическая сказка
В один из поздних вечеров гомосапиенс (или человек разумный) решил немного расслабиться и
выпить пару пива, но не тут-то было! Только он сделал первый глоток заговорили собственные
ноги - А у нас шнурок развязался.
Мужчина удивился, но пошёл дальше
Далее сработал мозг - Тебе не привыкать.
Мужчина уже задумался, и ему стало не по себе
А после того, как вновь заговорили ноги - А у нас шнурок развязался.
Он отхлебнул ещё глоток холодного и пенистого пива
И сразу заговорил желудок - Ой хорошо-то как!
Это мужчине понравилось
И он отпил ещё глоток
Теперь разговаривали двое: удручённый мозг - Тебе не привыкать.
И радостный желудок - Ой, хорошо-то как!
И им уже начинал вторить занудливый мочевой пузырь - Или сейчас или никогда.
И делая глоток за глотком человек, пока ещё разумный слушал такой разговор:
желудок - Ой, хорошо-то как!
мочевой пузырь - Или сейчас или никогда
мозг - Тебе не привыкать.
ноги - А у нас шнурок развязался.
а в связи с тем, что к тому моменту выпито было не мало, стали подключаться и остальные
органы:
На распев говорил вестибулярный аппарат - Бывааали дни веселые...
на окружающий мир смотрелось уже во все глаза: - Ой, какие звездочки.
В таком многоголосии гомосапиенс уже не мог разобраться, кому принадлежат все эти слова
А органы на перебой выкрикивали свои реплики:
Развесёлый вестибулярный аппарат - Бывааали дни веселые...
Счастливый желудок - Ой, хорошо-то как!
Занудливый мочевой пузырь - Или сейчас или никогда
Расчётливый мозг - Тебе не привыкать.
Не послушные ноги - А у нас шнурок развязался.
Встретившись с фонарным столбом, закричали глаза: - Ой, какие звездочки.
И сразу же заговорила вновь появившаяся Шишка на лбу: - Здорово мужики.
В ответ на такое высказывание сказал и позвоночник: - 5.4.3.2.1 поехали!
Но на долго устойчивости не хватило!
И все попытки расчётливого мозга - Тебе не привыкать.
Привести в действие прямостоячий позвоночник - 5.4.3.2.1 поехали!
Ни к чему хорошему не привели
Потому как последняя реплика была произнесена ртом: Земля в иллюминаторе...
И далее ни каких высказываний человек больше не слышал.

Вот! 
Какие  тосты в конце этой сказки предложите?

----------


## Буча

Вот! 
Какие  тосты в конце этой сказки предложите?[/QUOTE]

Чтоб в нашей жизни, что бы не произошло, у нас возникала лишь одна мысль, как у желудка:
"Ой хорошо то как!"... За это и выпьем!

Спасибо!

----------


## S.J.A. 2

Мне понравилось Есть у меня блог . где я медсестрой выхожу, там ее и провести можно

----------


## Элен

> Какие тосты в конце этой сказки предложите?


А чтобы ни с кем из нас такого не случилось,давайте дадим себе такую установку:
"Хорошо,всё будет хорошо..." Сердючка
Или
"Пить надо меньше,но чаще" из "Иронии судьбы"
Или
"Я не пьянею никогда"
Могу фразы выслать.

----------


## Lilu

Привет девчёнки и мальчишки, понравилась мне ваша именная игра-конферанс, собрала и добавила, получился такой вариант:

Именная Игра

Петя, Толик и Борис - резво крикни слово "бис!"
Ани, Лены и Антошки - громко хлопайте в ладошки.
Саши, Коли и Максимы - улыбнитесь всем красиво.
Вики, Люды и Маринки - встаньте прямо, как картинки.

А Серёжки и Дениски - помяукайте как киски.
Насти, Кати и Танюшки - покажите выши ушки!
Димы, Вовчики и Кости – приглашайте всех нас в гости...
Мишы, Гены и Андреи - зарычите поскорее

А Ларисы, Вани, Светы – передайте всем приветы!
Гали, Вали и Наташи – поднимите руки ваши!
Лёши, Васи и Валеры – будьте все для нас примером!
Насти, Веры, Сони, Даши – поднимайте вверх РЮМАШИ!

Вити, Лёни, Маши, Славы – подмигните всем лукаво!
Люды, Иры, Розы, Лиды, – покажите взгляд Багиры!
Нели, Юли, Маргариты, - у мужчин сердца разбиты!
Жени, Лизы и Кристины, - всех зовут на именины!

Любы, Раи и Алины – прямо держат свои спины!
Сени, Игори, и Паши – покажите деньги ваши!
Оли, Юры, Гриши, Инны, - любят кушать апельсины,
Всех имен не перечесть, Выпьем гости, в Вашу честь!

----------


## shoymama

Игра «Поздравляем»!

Эта игра может проводиться на любой вечеринке, свадьбе или юбилее. Ее можно проводить в тот момент, когда гости еще не очень раскрепощены, т.к. играть могут даже сидящие за столом. Ведущий предлагает гостям  получить призы просто так, «ни за что». Для этого нужно лишь отгадать что лежит в конвертах, причем, на ту букву, которая написана на конверте.
Конверты большого формата красочно оформлены и висят на ленточке, натянутой вдоль стены ( на окнах располагать их не стоит, чтобы не просвечивались). На каждом конверте написано по одной букве: 
П, О, З, Д, Р, А, В, Л, Я, Е, М.

Ведущий предлагает гостям отгадать, что лежит в конвертах, предварительно выслушав их мнения (вполне вероятно, что гости угадают предметы и без подсказок) :

П   
Предмет вам этот всем знаком,-
Его берем мы в гастроном 
В него толкаем и суем, 
А после уж -  домой несем
Ну да, сомнений в этом нет,
В конверте этом есть  ПАКЕТ

О   
На букву «О» лежит предмет-
Каких их только в свете нет!
Да и на наше торжество
Вы притащили их полно
И мне ответит самый прыткий:
В конверте этом есть  ОТКРЫТКА

З   Я вам сказать сейчас должна,
Что эта вещь не всем нужна.
Но вам, готова поручиться,
Она сегодня пригодится.
Мне вам отдать ее не жалко
В конверте этом -  ЗАЖИГАЛКА

Д    
На букву «Д» скажите, братцы,       
В конверте может что скрываться?
О кухне вспомните своей
И отвечайте поскорей!
Что тесту подойти поможет?
О да, конечно,  это – ДРОЖЖИ

Р   
А здесь подсказка не нужна
Вещица эта всем нужна
В рабочий день и в выходной    
Берете вы ее с собой.                                                  
И отгадать предельно просто,  
В конверте этом есть  РАСЧЕСКА

А    
Я подскажу вполне подробно:
Предмет не то чтоб несъедобный,
Но проглотить готов любой
Его с похмельной головой
Бывает повод лишь один, 
Чтоб выпить утром  АСПИРИН.

В   
Ну, а теперь скажите мне, 
Что здесь лежит на букву «В»?
Скажу я по - секрету всем: 
Здесь валидола нет совсем! 
Пирог украсил не один
Наш ароматный   ВАНИЛИН

Л   
Совсем несложный сей предмет                   
Легко вмещается в конверт
И без особого труда
Его мы вытащим всегда,
Лишь мне назвать его сумей-ка
Лежит здесь школьная  ЛИНЕЙКА

Я   
Продукт такой на свете есть
Названий оному – не счесть 
А вот у нас сейчас, друзья
Он называется на «Я».
Откройте в кухне новый ракурс,
Ведь по утрам вы пьете « ЯКОБС»

Е   
Чтоб ни сложила я в конверт,
Все будет правильным ответ
Здесь может быть и то, и то,
А правильно ответит кто?
На ваш ответ скажу я «ДА»,-
Лежит в конвертике  ЕДА

М   
Конверт последний у меня
Скорей послушайте, друзья
Скорей послушайте, друзья
Вы узнаете эти звуки?
Ни соль, ни перец, и не манка
В моих руках пакетик  МАКА

Друзья, спасибо, что играли,                  
Что все вопросы отгадали,
Опустошили все конверты...    

Вам мой восторг и комплименты!

-------------------

Вариант со словом "Праздник"

П- перчатки
Р- рамка для фото
А- альбом для фото
З- зубочистки(или звезда)
Д- детектив
Н- натюрморт
И- игрушка
К- косметичка

Здесь то, что нужно для любого –
Неважно, пола он какого
И никакой тут опечатки:
В пакете этом есть ПЕРЧАТКИ

Украсит дом, и кабинет,
Тому, кто ходит на работу
Мы дарим нужный всем предмет -
Вот эту РАМОЧКУ ДЛЯ ФОТО

Хранит прекрасные моменты,
Воспоминанья ваши – в нем.
В пакете – нет, не документы,
Для фотографий здесь АЛЬБОМ

Кто же угадает, 
что пакет скрывает?
То, что к зубкам близко…
Верно, ЗУБОЧИСТКА!

Красива, далека, горда
Ее достать ужасно трудно…
А вам дадим сейчас прилюдно.
Вот, прямо с неба. Вам – ЗВЕЗДА.

В электричке, на диване,
Явь в интригу превратив,
Нас к себе зовет и манит
Самый лучший ДЕТЕКТИВ.

Кто угадает - несомненно
Тот будет счастлив, рад и горд
Лежит в пакете обалденный,
Прекрасный, классный НАТЮРМОРТ 

Улыбка, шутка, безделушка,
В пакете спрятана ИГРУШКА.

Про боевой окрас слыхали?
Помаду, тени, поправляли?
Что, угадали? И отлично!
В пакете этом – КОСМЕТИЧКА.

----------


## Два в одном

Самая простая и древняя, но очень эффектная игра для конкурса педагогов-организаторов- наше избитое музыкальное гадание- кто о чём думает- надо 90 отрывков (я не делаю- максимум 15-20 "забойных" - в зависисмости от того куда иду. Говорите залу, что можете угадать мысли любого и каждого, нужно только загадать цифру-от 1 до 90 мальчики-чётные, девочки -не чётные. Всё! Они "называют"- д/джей ставит-ты комментируешь. Можно и для председателя жюри отдельно подобрать, и для какого-то члена жюри. Важна слаженная работа с д/джеем.

----------


## Leli&hna

В различных странах и во все времена  использовались разнообразные предметы и вещи, как талисманы, приносящие удачу и обереги, охраняющие от всего плохого. Не исключение и русская культура. Я думаю, многие, сидящие в зале смогут назвать наши русские обереги. Кстати, у меня приготовлен один  из  них.  
                                  Вынести коробку и поставить на стол.
Здесь находится то, что оберегает семейные ценности и защищает от сглаза, особенно если расположить это над порогом или рядом с калиткой. Угадавший получит это в подарок.
                                           Игра с залом.
Примите на память о сегодняшнем дне эти сувенирные лапоточки. Пусть они оберегают ваш дом и хранят мир в вашей семье.
                                      Вручают сувенир.

----------


## Leli&hna

Вариант игры с залом – как называются жители города
Смоленск – смоляне
Казань – казанцы
Тула – туляки
Сочи – сочинцы
Тюмень – тюменцы
Тобольск – тоболяки
Тамбов – тамбовцы
Пенза – пензенцы
Киров – кировчане 
Чита – читинцы
Челябинск – челябинцы
Архангельск – архангелогородцы
Псков – псковитяне
Курск – куряне
Уфа - уфимцы	Липецк – липчане
Томск – томичи
Караганда – карагандинцы 
Омск – омичи 
Ижевск – ижевчане 
Горнозаводск – горнозаводчане
Екатеринбург – екатеринбуржцы
Пермь – пермяки
Чернушка – чернушинцы
Березняки – березняковцы
Оса – осинцы 
Соликамск – соликамцы
Чусовой – чусовляне
Барда – бардинцы  (в шутку барды)
Гремячинск – гремячинцы

----------


## Leli&hna

эту игру мы проводили применительно на города своей области. Каждый может сделать то же на свой регион.


Она:  Всем  известна милая русская поговорка: «В Тулу со своим самоваром не ездят». А почему? 

Он:   Да потому, что в Туле выпускают отличные тульские самовары, и везти туда самовар просто не имеет смысла. 

Она: 	А сейчас тест на сообразительность. Я буду называть города, а вы говорить, с чем туда не стоит ехать. Итак, Краснокамск (бумага).

Он: 	Соликамск (соль)

Она: 	Губаха (уголь)

Он:  	Чернушка (Нефть)

Она: 	Лысьва (лысьвенская эмаль, чулочные изделия)

Он:  	Кунгур (пещера, керамика)

Она: 	Кудымкар (лес)

Он:  	посёлок Уральский (фанера), 

Она: 	и, наконец, Нытва,… Конечно же, ложки.

----------


## Ксюша1

Игра "Будьте здоровы"
Гостей делим на 3 части. 1 - кричат "ящик", 2 - "спички", 3- "хрящик". Сначала кричат дружно по-отдельности. А затем все соединяются в дружном хоре. В итоге получается "апчхи". Ведущий в конце желает :"Будьте здоровы!" Получается здорово!

----------


## Светка- пипетка

хорошо проходит игра "Мои ручки хороши,у соседа лучше", мои уши хороши, у соседа лучше, мои плечи хороши. у соседа лучше, и так далее до коленок, много раз играли как со взрослыми, так и с детьми,всем нравится!

----------


## Swetlanyska

Sdorovo, nado poprobovat takyü proigrat.

----------


## dylodela

> эту игру мы проводили применительно на города своей области. Каждый может сделать то же на свой регион.
> 
> 
> Она:  Всем  известна милая русская поговорка: «В Тулу со своим самоваром не ездят». А почему? 
> 
> Он:   Да потому, что в Туле выпускают отличные тульские самовары, и везти туда самовар просто не имеет смысла. 
> 
> Она: 	А сейчас тест на сообразительность. Я буду называть города, а вы говорить, с чем туда не стоит ехать. Итак, Краснокамск (бумага).
> 
> ...


Ростов Великий (Финифть, лук),
Жостово (подносы)
Павлов-Посад (платки)
Вологда (кружево, масло)
Гаврилов-Ям (льняные ткани)
Иваново (невесты, ситец)
Суздаль (огурцы)
Дымково (глиняная посуда, игрушки)

----------

